

Unity: King of the Web, Teacher of Children, Betrayer of Men - mcnallty
https://www.edsurge.com/n/2014-10-08-unity-king-of-the-web-teacher-of-children-betrayer-of-men

======
mcnallty
Bottom line? Unity is an amazingly versatile piece of software whether you are
building a prototype or a triple-A title. But it has a rather spotty history
when it comes to new deployment platforms.

However, if Unity can deliver on their promises of WebGL, they will become the
link between high-end game development and cross-platform HTML5 that edtech
has been craving. Educational game developers will not need to commit to a
single deployment platform, greatly reducing risk and expanding the potential
market size. This could be a tremendous game changer and if the AngryBots demo
is any indication, the future looks bright.

Kudos, Unity. I am officially back on board. Don’t break my heart.

------
minimaxir
12 points in 15 minutes is odd. If you're asking people to upvote your
submission, it's against the HN rules and it doesn't work.

------
sf101
Really gotta support chrome. really gotta.

